# Boris, Sarah, Heather (Mice - 6 months) Notts



## Primroserescue

Contact/organisation details: Primrose Mouse Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Annesley Woodhouse, Nottinghamshire

Number of animals: 3
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Mice 
Sex: 1 male, 2 females
Age(s): Approx 6 months
Name(s): Boris, Sarah, Heather
Colours: Black & white, Sarah and Heather are dove grey

Neutered: Boris is neutered.

Reason for rehoming: All unwanted pets from different homes where they lived alone. 
Medical problems: None known.
Will the group be split (if applicable): No, but could join another group of females or calm neutered males.
Transport available: Possibly, if adopted locally (Notts or Derbys)
Other: Sarah & Heather are fine to be handled, but Boris is still nervous of sudden movements. He's coming out of his shell now he has company, but he needs a patient owner who will be gentle with him.

Please contact us on [email protected] for more information.





And here's a video of their first day together;


----------

